# Moving to Rhodes



## KefiClaire (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi! After three visits this year and numerous previous visits I am moving to Faliraki and wondered who was around in here that have made a similar move. Was going to move in March just before my job starts, but have decided to move ASAP to avoid the harsh Winter forecast.


----------

